# Change Wifi Password



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

Dell Inspiron Laptop 5558 Win 8.1


I have already change the pw on the router and I would like to change the wifi password on the above pc. I have not found a way to do this after searching. When selecting Network Connections >Wifi> Properties or Status does not show a way to change the pw. Status and Delete are both greyed out. Thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Connect to wi-fi and hold on Network Pane that connection. Cotext menu appears.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Click on the WiFi icon in the taskbar, Select your WiFi network, choose *Disconnect.* Uncheck *Connect Automatically*. Choose *Connect *type in New Password. Next time you connect put a check in* Connect Automatically.* New Password will be saved.


----------



## Antonucci (Sep 27, 2018)

Open the elevated command prompt and run the following:


> netsh wlan delete profile name=*



It will delete all saved Wi-Fi passwords from your computer.


----------

